# is there software that will allow my customers to design a t-shirt on my site so I can print it?



## bhind

Is there a program or software that I can use on my web site for a customer to be able to designs a shirt.


----------



## Rodney

There are several software packages like that. Some that you can install on your site, and some that are already hosted and ready to use.

ExpertLogo.com
ShirtSoftware.com
Pikiware.com
RSKTech.com
harboarts.com

Those are the ones that seem to be the most well known.


----------



## bhind

Thank You I will check them out. 
Barb


----------



## tdprout

I"ve been looking for the same thing for a week now, and this one seems pretty cool thus far... Pikiware.com


----------



## Dbwjratwork

Rodney said:


> and some that are already hosted and ready to use


Could you give examples of the hosted and ready to use sites


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

I use PIKIwear at it has worked great so far.


----------



## tdprout

Piki wear is confusing me... Do you print the items or do they? Who gets the money? do they get a percent of it?


----------



## Dbwjratwork

Hey Dan, 

I check out one of the sites and I like it, I wanted to know did you upload the clip art or could I upload some for guest to see.

Do you pay monthly for pikiware or one time up front amount?

Thanks again


----------



## MYDAMIT

tdprout said:


> Piki wear is confusing me... Do you print the items or do they? Who gets the money? do they get a percent of it?


I have same question,if i buy the the software or pay monthly do i print the order or they will print and ship like cafepress?


----------



## Rodney

Dbwjratwork said:


> Could you give examples of the hosted and ready to use sites


They are listed in my post above 



> Piki wear is confusing me... Do you print the items or do they? Who gets the money? do they get a percent of it?


Their website is a bit confusing. YOU do the printing, they just host the software and you pay a monthly fee.

More info and clarification from the pikiware folks themselves are in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180.html



> I have same question,if i buy the the software or pay monthly do i print the order or they will print and ship like cafepress


That's also part of the confusing part  An optional part of their software also allows YOU to be a "cafepress" type site (in that you can offer YOUR customers stores that collect sales on uploaded designs that YOU print and fulfill)


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

We pay monthly fee + plus a % of sales. Yes you can upload your own designs and clipart.


----------



## Matto

Is there any software that I can buy and own? I have enough monthly fees right now and really dont wish to add to them. Would rather pay a grand and own it then be stuck paying for the life of my company which could be a bunch more.


----------



## bob emb

matto,

do you really think someone is going to spend time and effort to bring a online tee shirt designer and sell it for $1,000.00. Look at rsk it is over $2,000 per year to lease it. But they give you a site a web cart the whole 9 yards.

There was on place i cant remember on the web that had something for $600.00, you might as well have used crayola crayons to draw the art. Less then very basic.

Just remember you will always only pay for what you get. Please come into the 21 st century it aint gonna happen.

Bob


----------



## Matto

Hmm let me think about that. I run software for artwork that is probably 100 times more powerfull than a little markup for a shopping cart. I can puchase and own it. I do believe it will eventually show up.

For now I will use the cart that is offered by which ever host I choose to put my site on. I dont need someone to design my site I can do that myself(xhtml/css). yeah its a pain but hey new skills are valuable. 
When I finish my site and it goes live, if it can prove it is worth 2000k a year I would do the RSK but not right out of the gate. This is still a hobby for me, just happens to pay for itself.

I do imagine my friend(BOB) that if there were such a program available for sale that was worth owning you would be in line with a bunch of others......right behind me in the 21st century. 
Good day!


----------



## bob emb

Matto,

You may be correct, but for what the pikiware does for you-- best on line tee designer-if you tried it you would say [email protected]$%%^crap. there is none out there that has so many features. the back office is wonderful and the platform that the software is developed on is much better than rsk. Yes rsk clones all there sites pikiware will let you do wonders with the site if you have some knowledge as you profess to have. Before you make bold statements you should have sufficient info to back it up - have you even looked at pikiware. Hmmmm or maybe you will end up in the 18th century with crayons.

Bob


----------



## bob emb

matto
one last thing. Yes you are in a true sense leasing it but check it out before you pass on it.

How much would you pay to generate $10,000.

It is on their site if you only put up your site no affiliate sites -- it would cost you $300.00 a month for $10,000.00 in sales. Lets say you are only marking your stuff up 100% that means your total cost of gooods is $5,000.00 I would gladly pay $300.00 to make $5,000.00 if the only way I could make it is having to use a system developed by someone else(pikiware). This system is a total package with everything you need and more.

It may sound Like i work for pikiware but I do not I am just like you trying to find a niche that I will be succesful in and if success equates to costing me $300.00 per montrh that is a really small price to pay.

Best of luck

Bob


----------



## Uncle John

You might want to look at this one. Its offered for sale. Melco Embroidery they have been around a long time and it totally customizable
Melco - Live Designer

We just bought two, about $2000 each.


----------



## martinwoods

bob emb said:


> Matto,
> 
> You may be correct, but for what the pikiware does for you-- best on line tee designer-if you tried it you would say [email protected]$%%^crap. there is none out there that has so many features. the back office is wonderful and the platform that the software is developed on is much better than rsk. Yes rsk clones all there sites pikiware will let you do wonders with the site if you have some knowledge as you profess to have. Before you make bold statements you should have sufficient info to back it up - have you even looked at pikiware. Hmmmm or maybe you will end up in the 18th century with crayons.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob
Do you have a pikiweare site? just curious because I would like to see what one looks like. I have been trying to find something like this where I do the printing but they can design on the website.

Thank you


----------



## Matto

Yeah I have looked a piki. they do have a great setup. I will not decide until I have finished the base site. That will give me a little more time to study the few quality options out there.


----------



## tdprout

Has anyone with "skills" attempted to create thier own t shirt designer?


----------



## Matto

That would be my next challenge. I am starting from scratch in the markup and coding gig so it is taking me a bit to get my site done but I am learning a new skill which is always a good thing. xhtml and css really are not that hard but doing something like a t-shirt designing program I think is going to require a bit more skill and a lot more time. I have found that studying the code from other websites helps emensly as you can see and study the structure. I am quickly learning the difference between a good designer and a half hazard one. you can see it in the mark up.


----------



## tdprout

Yeah....I've been trying for like a month now....I don't know flash too well...so I 'm "Frankensteining" using Javascript, Ajax and PHP.


----------



## Matto

Hey you have to start somewhere!


----------



## tdprout

Yeah...gotta get the scripting down before I pretty it up in fireworks!


----------



## TPrintDesigner

tdprout said:


> Has anyone with "skills" attempted to create thier own t shirt designer?


Hi, I have done it using Pinnacle Cart for the ecommerce and actionscript for the online designer.


----------



## martinwoods

dean said:


> Hi, I have done it using Pinnacle Cart for the ecommerce and actionscript for the online designer.


Do you use it on your site? I didn't see it.

Thanks so much


----------



## billm75

I really want this type of software too, but the pricing has to come WAY down before it fits my budget. I struggle as it is to get sales and keep profits, I can't afford a monthly fee right now.

However, with that said, if I had the funding, I would go with it in a heartbeat. It's just a matter of want vs. need for me right now. Plus, I'm still trying to figure out how to go about getting a DTG and keeping it profitable.


----------



## Plech

I went ahead with Dean's product from above. (Tprint) It's a one time purchase and no re-occurring charges. If you'd like a look click on my site link below.


----------



## Natitown

Plech said:


> I went ahead with Dean's product from above. (Tprint) It's a one time purchase and no re-occurring charges. If you'd like a look click on my site link below.


Have you seen a good return on this investment? If so, how long did it take to realize the return? Thanks


----------



## Plech

Natitown said:


> Have you seen a good return on this investment? If so, how long did it take to realize the return? Thanks


I purchased his software around January 1st, did not have a web site at the time and me being a novice with website design, photoshop, etc, I've had a bit of a learning curve. Tprint comes with Pinnacle Cart and it is relatively straight forward with regards to site layout, adding products, adjusting pricing and so on, but I still had my ups and downs and Dean's helped me with every question I've had.

Getting back to your question, my basic business plan was to first go after local businesses, through mailings, some visits and direct them to my site. Each person I've spoke with has liked the designer and mentioned it has help in me getting the sale. I had to tell each of them before they visited, that my real launch date for the site is the end of February only because I still need to tweek it here and there. (Add more designs, samples, backgrounds, etc) So still being internet young...I have not yet seen my return on investment, but considering the cost of the designer and cart included I believe it is very reasonable.
Once I feel comfortable with what I have, I'll work on the SEO, such as Google base, maybe adwords, linkbate to every possible site I can to generate traffic and then after that I'll have a better idea of ROI.


----------



## Dbwjratwork

Matto said:


> I have found that studying the code from other websites helps emensly as you can see and study the structure. .


 
If it helps check out tshirthell.com I think that is the site name. It has a pretty good designer I think but hey I'm still learning.


----------



## Rodney

Here's another one I ran across recently: LiveArt by NewtonIdeas


----------



## FTPStuntShop

What about having the software and only allowing customers to use your designs and clipart, is that possible?, Because i have my own name and don't want anyone using just any old stuff, there are other places/site they can design custom, i only want them to be able to use mine, wow that sounds selffish lol


----------



## dennis_palmos

This is probably a long shot (and the previous post is half a year old  )- but have any of you come across an online t-shirt designer which is free, opensource and can read products/prices from my own database.

I also wish to have an idea of the amount of effort involved in integrating a software (like ExpertLogo.com) into one's own site. How many days will that take. 

Thanks in advance.
Dennis


----------



## Chrisatexpert

dennis_palmos said:


> This is probably a long shot (and the previous post is half a year old  )- but have any of you come across an online t-shirt designer which is free, opensource and can read products/prices from my own database.
> 
> I also wish to have an idea of the amount of effort involved in integrating a software (like ExpertLogo.com) into one's own site. How many days will that take.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dennis


It takes about 3-5 days worth of setup and integration into your site with my most licensed package.


----------



## dennis_palmos

Chrisatexpert said:


> It takes about 3-5 days worth of setup and integration into your site with my most licensed package.


Hi Chris,
Thank for the information. So which package is this? Is there a link that I can check out? Is there a trial version? ( Not having a trial version has been the biggest sore point so far in my search - what if I end up with something that doesn't quite meet my needs - or more commonly it may have features that an ISP may charge an extra recurring monthy fee.).

Dennis


----------



## Chrisatexpert

dennis_palmos said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thank for the information. So which package is this? Is there a link that I can check out? Is there a trial version? ( Not having a trial version has been the biggest sore point so far in my search - what if I end up with something that doesn't quite meet my needs - or more commonly it may have features that an ISP may charge an extra recurring monthy fee.).
> 
> Dennis


That is my Bronze package, in regards to your other questions, due to this forums strict self promotion rules, feel free to contact me at 877-829-2945 at your convenience and I'll show you what I have.


----------



## Jenx

Chrisatexpert said:


> That is my Bronze package, in regards to your other questions, due to this forums strict self promotion rules, feel free to contact me at 877-829-2945 at your convenience and I'll show you what I have.


Is there a sample site that uses your script/software?


----------



## Chrisatexpert

Jenx,

I private messaged you several examples to take a look at.


Chris


----------



## payet-tees

You are all confusing me even more!


----------



## Rodney

payet-tees said:


> You are all confusing me even more!


Maybe you could start a new thread with your own exact question so folks could give you a more direct answer based on your specific situation.


----------



## CrusheD_LameR

Hi, Chrisatexpert

Can you please PM me the details about your script, and pricing please...thanx in advance

Currently looking this kind of script with low budget...~! anyone please share more...


----------



## Saltire Designs

Anyone know anything about these guys? Online Custom T-Shirt Design Software Application Tool, T Shirt Design Tool, Product Designing Application, Customize Product Design for Online Website or Web Store.

Cool looking piece of software but no prices to be seen....must be reallyyyyy expensive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## la_banana_loca

wow, I cannot believe that there really no is an affortable all-in software solution for a Shirt print shop

I found a great side, but I need a shop in Spanish language.
There is a German software firm, that offers a Shirt-creator-software including website-template, installation service and other goodies for roundabout 300 Euros.

So I will order it now and make my own Spanish translation as there seem to be no alternatives.

The website is in German only, but worth a look and the software is available in English as well.
LK-Media - Shirt-Shop Systeme, Rhino-Store


----------



## Lausac

Hi Guys
There is this one I found, big payment upfront then 1 Euro per T shirt Sold. They would do better if they sold it at $1000 then $1.00 per sale, I think
Pricing & Sign Up


----------



## deuce

hmm...

The cost of this software and the features that come with it by using a third party that handles all of the hosting and ownership the software is expensive and proprietary via offsite to the software developers. 

Always remember that. If you dont want to fool with the web programming side of it and claim it as your own custom site ..So be it!

Don't expect to watch webtraffic and trends on your site and want to make adjustments to current promotions and other campaigns and future endeavors with the website to not either 

A. more costly to achieve or 

B. You are stuck within the limits of the software providers mercy of giving a crap about your idea for your site or if they will even support you in free thinking and being innovative. 

I think that these type of companies that sell their software like this are ok. Because there are a lot of people that have no clue about coding html or php or database integration or binary bloodlines surging through a CPU at sub quantum speeds....blah blah blah

I think that the licensing on these widgets ( that are just clever flash and java programming) are useful and should be available as an integrate able embeded extension to popular CMS systems. Sold for under $500.00 and out the gate for the people who know what they are doing. 

This model would still sell the DYI web dudes and dudettes and then let the rest of the people who aren't as web savvy do the all in one solutions being stamped out in the hundreds and spinning like an autopress slinging shirts throughout the world wide web.


----------



## Violent_J

Pikiware.com is fine but I made my own website. 
I don't want to use theirs.


----------



## Basikboy

Good luck with this, seems like a bit of a headache.


----------



## AggressiveGuy

About Pikiware - how do you print the films for the artwork?


----------



## NYBear.com

We've actually been down this road for embroidery, screen printing and tackle twill, and like many things, it's a great fit for some - terrible for others. Best experience has been with long running corporate programs that have a lot of repeat orders. 

FYI - solution was custom built.


----------



## faxport

hi, does anyone know an open source t-shirt designer based on Javascript? thanks


----------



## imhotep9

Thanks to everyone's input! I didnt post the original question but all your input helped me a lot!


----------



## codyjoe

bhind said:


> Is there a program or software that I can use on my web site for a customer to be able to designs a shirt.


We actively use/run our site with InkSoft.


----------



## wickedtee

opentshirt.com


----------



## shertshert

Any new developments on this subject in the last 3 years?


----------



## sinGN

yes, there are so many softwares which allow your customer to design t shirts.
1.GraffixPro Studio
2.T-shirt Design Software


----------



## mgparrish

sinGN said:


> yes, there are so many softwares which allow your customer to design t shirts.
> 1.GraffixPro Studio
> 2.T-shirt Design Software


GraffixPro Studio is not for a website install and is not for the individual customer to use, it is tailored to DTG and for the tshirt business owner to use to create tshirts, not his customers ...

http://www.graffixprostudio.com/


----------



## Mountain31

bob emb said:


> matto
> one last thing. Yes you are in a true sense leasing it but check it out before you pass on it.
> 
> How much would you pay to generate $10,000.
> 
> It is on their site if you only put up your site no affiliate sites -- it would cost you $300.00 a month for $10,000.00 in sales. Lets say you are only marking your stuff up 100% that means your total cost of gooods is $5,000.00 I would gladly pay $300.00 to make $5,000.00 if the only way I could make it is having to use a system developed by someone else(pikiware). This system is a total package with everything you need and more.
> 
> It may sound Like i work for pikiware but I do not I am just like you trying to find a niche that I will be succesful in and if success equates to costing me $300.00 per montrh that is a really small price to pay.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Bob




Bob- with the big online store that do heavy marketing (customink, etc), are you getting business from the software and website alone or through directed ads online? I'm new to online sales and trying to figure out what avenue to go down. I don't mind paying for something if it helps bring in business, but something has to open the door for customers I don't already know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

